# Hybrid-Festplatten in alte laptops einbauen



## partitionist (15. August 2006)

Anfang 2007 sollen laptops mit hybrid festplatten ausgestattet werden. Ich habe auch ein laptop und wollte wissen ob man nachträglich so eine festplatte einbauen kann?


----------



## Dr Dau (15. August 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn Dein Laptop einen S-ATA Anschluss hat, sollte es laut Wikipedia funktionieren.

Fraglich ist allerdings ob z.b. der Chipsatz und/oder das Betriebssystem da problemlos mitspielen.
Dieses wird sich dann wohl erst im harten Praxisalltag zeigen..... aber so ist es ja mit allen neuen Dingen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

